# Police recruitment



## Lyn1011

Hi everyone,
Im new to the site and unsure if i am posting in the right place.

I have been reading other posts but they seem to be from a while ago.
Being a serving police officer in the Met I would love love love to get out to Australia (I'd be own my own).

I get the vibe that with everything happening in the UK that every man/woman and their dog is trying to get over to Australia.

I've had a look at SAPOL and WAPOL sites but I still dont really know how to apply?

What visa i need and loads of other things!?

Should i just forget the idea and carry on plodding along with the Met?

Regards, 
Lyn


----------



## Boboa

SAPOL has just recruited about 350 officers from UK and Irie last year. They didn't get any quota this year so they are not recruiting. Check back with them sometime in July to see if the Feds give them new quota. It is the only Labour state left so they are likely to get what they want, since federal labour know they are goners. 

WAPOL wanted to recruit this year, they even submitted a request for 400 places but they didn't get the "Go" from Labour in Federal Government so same as above wait till July. With WAPOL I don't see them getting an approval until the the Libs take over the parliament in next election (allegedly). Apparently they should train local youth... With unemployment close to nothing I don't really see how is that possible. Seems to me just because that is a Liberal state, Labour is just coming up with disgraceful excuses. 

SAPOL is likely to get approval as they are bleeding officers to richer and more "exciting" forces to NSW and Victoria. 
That is assuming Feds approve the bloody request this year. 

NSW police is so well looked after that they have a 700 people long waiting list into the force. With full sponsorship for a uni degree, fully paid study leave, flexitime, 19% superannuation (read pension) contribution on top of the pay package and other perks everyone wants to work for NSWPOL. Even if they fully exhaust the waiting list with current force expansion it takes them one advert campaign to get heaps of applications from other states. they never recruited from overseas and probably never will. 

There are rumors QLD is planning to look into getting officers from UK. Funny enough they recently "tested" sponsoring 20 US officers which contradicts with the rumors. I'm even surprised the Feds approved that. Since the Labour was smashed in state elections last tear you would think they will treat QLD sane way they treat WA. Anyway until it's published you can't really say what they will be doing.


----------



## jenjenk

Rumour is that WA police are opening recruitment at Christmas so monitor the website if that's your state of choice! Fingers crossed! 

QLD is my state of choice, it's where my family are. If they recruited from the UK I would apply x


----------



## JKeane72130

Hi

I just posted a new thread in relation to this in the immigration and visa section im not fussed where I go in oz so it all sounds promising for Christmas then will keep my eyes peeled but do I wait for them to recruit and then apply for visa or do I apply for a visa beforehand although even though I had the correct points doing an online one I was still not eligible due to my occupation not being on there.....


----------



## jenjenk

WA have opened recruitment on a website called step forward.


----------



## artiblink

I spotted on seek website ads for police in NT. didn't look fully at the ad though ( not my field) but may be worth investigating to see if they would accept overseas applicants.


----------



## jenjenk

hello!
My friend is monitoring and promised to send me information if they open overseas recruitment. He still thinks they will open a small window for overseas near Christmas. This one is ideal if you have just gone or in the process of a move. 
It's no help to me but it may help others!


----------



## JKeane72130

I wonder if anybody can help me...

I am looking at the international recruitment by WA and considering making the trip to oz for the assessments however I cannot send an application form as I cannot find one! Doh! 

All the other entry pathways have a "download now" button where as the international one has a "contact us" button which opens a new email. I emailed the address and was told I had to download an application from the website I replied explaining that the website does not give this option for international pathway and I did not get a response! I also emailed the recruitment email where the completed documents have to be sent an again I didn't get a reply!

Can anybody assist?

Also which visa would I need in order to make the trip to oz just for the assessment an does anybody know the cost of this? 

Thanks!


----------



## johnboy1234

Hi, 

Ive also been looking at and keeping an eye on the international recruitment campaigns frm SAPOL and WAPOL!! 

WAPOL have announced a recruitment campaign looking for serving UK officers and Republic of Ireland officers or who have quit within the last 18 months! But they are only looking for officers that are currently in Western Australia right now, not those who are currently in England or Ireland! 

Im a current serving PSNI officer with 9 yrs frontline experience and trained in everything imaginable lol 

I intend to be in Melbourne at the end of the month. Taking a year out from work and will be in OZ! I sent their international recruitment an email stating the above and that i would be willing to travel etc to test dates! They're website also stipulated that they were only looking for officers with between 3 and 7 yrs experience, so queried that also as i have 9 yrs and am still only 30 yrs old!! They replied very quickly i have to say, but were quite strict on the being in Western Australia and the 3 and 7 yrs experience!! They indicated that there may be a further international recruitment coming up later on at some point and encouraged me to check the website regularly!! 

Hope this helps dude!!

J


----------

